# HydroGraphics !!



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well fellas after looking for someone in my local area to do some hydro dipping and no luck I have finally decided it's time to start doing it myself. I contacted a local powdercoating shop here that done hydrographics but when I contacted him about it he said he didn't do it anymore but he still had his equipment and it was for sale. So after a couple weeks of negotiating I bought everything he had. With that being said I will now be doing this as a side thing for extra funds. I will be doing everything from ATV plastics to guns etc.... It's only a 4' long tank so some atv plastics might be too big, say a whole front clip or any parts longer than 4'. I'm even looking at some cool base coats that glow in the dark through the film patterns !! It will take me four or five weeks to get everything set up and going but after that I will be looking to build a small business out of it. Maybe even see about becoming a sponsor on here. So give me some time to get rolling and if any of you have items you would like dipped just hit me up !!!! :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool process. Bet you could even dip my fishing rods if you had a long enough tank... Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had 2 four wheelers dipped. I think the most important part is prep and paint. And there's a place in Tyler tx called liquid print they make a lot of designs and sale in bulk. Good luck


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep the prep is the most important part to it lookin good AND holding up. Walker how has yours held up ?? And hey P, my tank is 48" long but it's 36" deep so I could probably do some 5 1/2' rods or maybe even some 6' ones. Gonna actually try and get set up by the end of the weekend. Not sure if I'll have enough time though between work and I also have a small lawn service I do too. There is absolutely NO ONE that does hydro here so no compitition whatsoever. Hopefully it will keep me very busy !! I also have a buddy that owns a paint and body shop to help out if I can't keep up !! LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Holding up really good. Just have to be careful with the pressure washers. Trust me. Lol


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

I have quite a bit of it on a garage queen car I own but I would really have a hard time doing it on my brute unless it turns into a garage queen too, lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

todbnla said:


> I have quite a bit of it on a garage queen car I own but I would really have a hard time doing it on my brute unless it turns into a garage queen too, lol


Looks good man, also looks very familiar, like the inside of my old Grand Prix I had !! Hopefully I'll be doing plenty of this type of stuff very soon. Just gotta get the word out. I'm not really a big fan of it but it seems like everyone wants camo these days, especially on their guns. And I have ANY kinda camo patterns you could imagine. When I bought this stuff he had 30 rolls of film and about 25 of them were different types of camo. LOL


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome! I've thought about ordering the DIY kit for myself to use since no one around here does hydro dippin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

J2! have you tried it out yet?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nah just about got it all set up though. Had to run air lines for the spay guns and all, the whole setup... Should be in a week or so, having trouble finding a fitting for the air dryer I ordered, 1/2" in 1/4" out. :thinking: Can't find any 1/2 air fittings here local... Guess I'm gonna have to hit up Amazon "AGAIN" !! LOL


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Added some pics. These were just the first test pieces, dropped one and flaked it while it was still wet but they turned out great. No clear on any of them yet. Did a few different colors and graphics at random. One shot of my tank and one of my home made paint booth, works great !! LOL


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin good try and get your hands on matrix clear because that clear coat makes it much more durable


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Lookin good try and get your hands on matrix clear because that clear coat makes it much more durable


Thanks !! I'll look into it and see what I can find. Right now I have all CCI stuff but I have flat, matte, and high gloss clearcoats from them. Can do any color base coat too. Just picture any of the pink in bright green, blue yellow etc...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol using powder coat samples to ur advantage huh? Turned out really great man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Agreed*

Nice job J2!. Looks good.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Added a few pics. A couple of the previous pieces with a little clear on them and some from some new patterns I ordered. These are just some test medallions you can buy to dip patterns for everyone to see what ya have. 

Previous piece 
 

Another 

 

Green base coat, silver wildfire, clear 

 

Blue base coat, silver wildfire, clear 

 

Yellow base coat, green wildfire, candy green clear 

 

Green base coat, silver wildfire, candy green clear 

 

Silver base coat, green wildfire, candy green clear 

 

\ Got blue wildfire, candy blue, and bright orange base coat with candy orange clear coming next. Also got some coming with the glow in the dark base coat !!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those look awesome. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Thanks !!!


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

yellow base/green/green looks brutal.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

:agreed:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Few more test runs.. Tryin to get some team colors down, need opinions on them, lighter, darker, etc...Alabama and Auburn colors have candy clear on them.


Auburn colors 

 

Alabama colors 

 

Florida colors 

 

Muddy Girl Camo with satin finish 

 

Auburn tiger stripes, candy orange clear 

 

Red base coat, black and silver flames, clear 

 

Silver Base Coat, Diamond plate, Smoke black candy clear 

 

Silver base coat, blue wildfire, clear 

 

Blue base coat, black and silver carbon fiber, clear 

 

Few pics in the sunlight


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow! I'm like'n all but the Blue wildfire and silver flames has me hooked.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

NMKawierider said:


> Wow! I'm like'n all but the Blue wildfire and silver flames has me hooked.


Yeah it does look good. Was very happy the way it turned out. Since my lift on my Ranger is blue this is probably what I'm gonna go with on it !!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Tht looks super badass!!! Where u located lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

dam! those look great. I'm laying claim to a candy lime green with ghost flames and glow in the dark appeal for the brute. congrats on the new venture.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Thanks yall. It definitely takes some practice, more paint and prep work than dipping, but I got it down now. Bout ready to start makin some extra funds !! LOL Located in central Alabama. Still need opinions on the team colors. Had a few say the crimson was just a little too dark, but just a little less candy in the clear and it will fix that. Workin on a few more too.


----------



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Can you do a kawie team green ghost flame with black and add a Transformer "autobot" logo on it?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is so cool! Congrats!


----------



## lilbrute85 (Aug 28, 2010)

how well does it hold up to scratching? I've been looking at getting mine done I just don't know how well it will hold up


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It holds up very well. Been using the Matrix clearcoat and its doing great. They all get scratched up pretty good if you ride trails alot but it's an automotive clear so it is equal to taking anything with auto paint through the same terrain as far as durability goes. Vinyl based paint on the camo so it is flexible. Also use epoxy primer, works better as an adhesive promoter.


----------



## 05greencat (Nov 17, 2010)

pretty sweet stuff


----------

